# The NICE the DUMB the MEAN comments we get



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Long Holiday Weekends are fun for our family, since it gives us a breather to get outside and take the fluff(s) to the hustle and bustle of the many dog friendly outdoor malls here.

EVERY time we take them out we get the *NICE, STUPID, SILLY and STRAIGHT UP MEAN* comments. These are the ones I collected during Easter weekend...I'm sure we'll add to this list this long weekend of outings....


Top 10 Comments
1) Ohhh is *THAT REAL*? :blink:

2) What kind of dog is that? :blush::huh:

3) She is so tiny and cute! :wub:

4) I love Maltese :wub:

5) Is she for sale?? "WAT?!" :smmadder:

6) That *ain't a real dog*.... :smmadder:

7) Oh can we pet your Easter Bunny? :confused1:

8) Wow she is so white!

9) Is she a puppy? ...no... :blink:

10) My dog would *EAT* your dog. *Wait WHAT*?! :exploding::exploding:

:crying: One sweet man asked to touch Dolce and he started crying cuz he lost his maltese to diabetes. My family kept walking and this gentle man proceeded to share his entire journey of finding out his girl had diabetes and how she had to give her insulin shots like a human. He was so sad and missed her so, but he shared how she was the center of their universe and lived a long life after they identified her health issue. :wub::crying::thmbup: my family didn't miss me cuz they had hopped into the Apple store...sigh...sniff


and...I must add the Perfume sales lady at Neiman Marcus that stole Dolce out of my hands to smother Dolce with all her makeup and perfume...my kids were HORRIFIED...and we got Dolce back smelling like 50 different colognes and perfumes -- covered in foundation or whatever the lady was wearing...adorned in the ladies red lipstick...

My kids were so mortified that we had to leave and they ordered me to bathe Dolce as soon as we got home...the perfume smeared all over her was so strong that I couldn't get it out...:smilie_tischkante:


Here is Dolce enjoying people and dog watching as we ready to eat outside at the mall! Pardon my DH's TUMMY in the shot...this was BEFORE we had eaten...hahaha


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, people and dogs/babies...I can't believe anyone would grab her from you! I love when kids come up and actually ask to pet my dogs. That shows me mom/dad did a good job with them. I teach my grandkids the same and try to reinforce that with any child that wants to approach my pups. 

I did have to laugh at the look on my daugter's face when she was pregnant and some lady reached out and touched her tummy, while saying "I hope you don't mind", what?! of course she minded, yikes!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Lydia...I bet your daughter was rendered speechless

I have a similar invasion of personal space....after I had surgery and was extremely bloated...same strange incident where a total stranger asked when my baby was due as she was rubbing my belly and asking the Genie to come out

Genie came out and...said I just had my oven taken out...no baby oven....no baby...:woot:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Most people ask if they can pet mine....except my sister in law. I'm not a dog snob, and if you want to pet them that's ok with me! They love it!! My sister in law is way too rough with them. She doesn't pet, she pats hard and rubs them, like you would do a large dog. She gets them so hyped up, it drives me crazy. Hardy wouldn't go near her. If they're on the floor lying she'll spin them . I finally took them up and put them in their crates until she left. It didn't help that she had drank almost a bottle of wine! Most people say how cute, and call of of them SHE! Again that's OK


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That's hysterical! I bet they really felt stupid...you probably taught them a life long lesson :aktion033:



MalteseObsessed said:


> Lydia...I bet your daughter was rendered speechless
> 
> I have a similar invasion of personal space....after I had surgery and was extremely bloated...same strange incident where a total stranger asked when my baby was due as she was rubbing my belly and asking the Genie to come out
> 
> ...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I like when mine get the attention too, but Bayleigh can be a bit shy and doesn't like to be hovered over. I explain to the kids to get down to her level and hold their hand out and she will come to them...works every time!

My dad is just like your SIL, except for the wine part. He always wants to sneak them food and then he roughs them all up! That's ok though, they love him 



Furbabies mom said:


> Most people ask if they can pet mine....except my sister in law. I'm not a dog snob, and if you want to pet them that's ok with me! They love it!! My sister in law is way too rough with them. She doesn't pet, she pats hard and rubs them, like you would do a large dog. She gets them so hyped up, it drives me crazy. Hardy wouldn't go near her. If they're on the floor lying she'll spin them . I finally took them up and put them in their crates until she left. It didn't help that she had drank almost a bottle of wine! Most people say how cute, and call of of them SHE! Again that's OK


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh...you crack me up...too funny! I loved the story of the old man. We met someone last year during a walk. He recognized a malt so I knew he must have had one. He did for many years and she died, his wife had passed on too and he seemed so lonely. Me and my neighbor met him just about every Sunday at the college nearby so he could spend time with our dogs. The nicer weather is here so I hope he is waiting for us like he did that one Sunday afternoon


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I once heard someone tell another Malt owner that their dog would make a wonderful floor mop! :w00t:

As far as people asking what kind of dog one has ... I have no problem with that at all. I was not familiar with Maltese at one time in my life. Most of the time, strangers know that Snowball is a Maltese. But, I am not offended if someone asks what kind of dog he is. Instead, I take it as a compliment that they are attracted to him. The biggest compliment we have received from strangers is asking if Snowball is a show dog. :wub:

As far as someone trying to put perfume or anything else on Snowball without my permission ... well, I am afraid my softer voice would turn into a high volume pitch!

Life is too short to let strangers insensitive remarks get to us. We just need to remind ourselves that it usually is about them and not about us.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm glad I'm not the only one! I'm sure we are a sight walking down the street! Especially coming towards you - the three of them running towards someone and me trying to wrangle them! They think everyone is out just to see them and play with them! Some people will stop and pet them which they love and I don't mind. But I've also had similar comments about not being real dogs or the my dog would eat your dog as a snack comment?!!!! When people ask what breed they are I've stopped using maltipoo - it seems to confuse a lot of people. I just say they are a cross between a Maltese and a poodle. I had one guy respond with - so they're mutts right? Yep, they're mutts, expensive, beautiful, loving mutts!


----------



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

I can so relate, i have been told by a neighbor that its not a real dog, that its an overdue cat and the whole my dog will devour your dog comment etc...funny thing is that they walk up to me and our dog and automatically start talking nonsense. I feel like it is more hate then love, but then again all the little kids in our block and everyone that passes by break neck so yea, i know he is cute, just be kind how hard is that. Most dogs here where i live all look the same typical large brown labrador mix etc, nothing new so when they see this fluffy ball of fur man are comments mean. You know he is cute so just be nice and walk it off right :angry:


----------



## Vanitha (Nov 17, 2013)

Just a conversation I had 2 days back with a stranger.

Lady:How much for your dog?
Me: *surprised* She isn't for sale
Lady:Really? I can pay alot.
Me: Sorry, she isn't for sale.
Lady: It's just a dog! I can pay you twice what you paid for her.
Me: Wow! really? Um... let u what? How much for your manners? I can pay alot too!
Left her gaping!

Super annoying lady!:angry:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh, I really do get a lot of comments, especially because Boycie has a topknot and wears clothes almost all the time. I get ´is that a cat?´ a lot and ´do you wash him with washing powder if he is so white?´  What annoys me really is that everyone thinks he is a girl because he has a topknot and wears clothes ??? :/ And when I say it´s a boy (Boycie, obviously..) they ask me why he has his hair up? I don´t understand this, really.

However, I also get a lot of compliments about how beautiful and cute he is


----------



## Brick's Mom (Apr 19, 2014)

Fee said:


> Oh, I really do get a lot of comments, especially because Boycie has a topknot and wears clothes almost all the time. I get ´is that a cat?´ a lot and ´do you wash him with washing powder if he is so white?´  What annoys me really is that everyone thinks he is a girl because he has a topknot and wears clothes ??? :/ And when I say it´s a boy (Boycie, obviously..) they ask me why he has his hair up? I don´t understand this, really.
> 
> However, I also get a lot of compliments about how beautiful and cute he is


Everyone thinks Brick is a girl too, i guess because he is so pretty...even the last time we were at the vet (new vet) she kept referring to Brick as she and her....LOL....


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Brick's Mom said:


> Everyone thinks Brick is a girl too, i guess because he is so pretty...even the last time we were at the vet (new vet) she kept referring to Brick as she and her....LOL....


Oh :wub: I have one to add! A really mean one 

Boycie is neutered, I seem to be judged for that. I cannot understand why some people can think that way. As if I did something to harm him. :blink:
When I say he is neutered, I get responses like: ´oh, poor boy...´


----------



## tarapup (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't take it as people being mean; I think they are teasing or surprised to see such an adorable sweet teeny white doggie. I have been amazed at the reaction I get when I have Maisie in her front pack (I have an Outward Hound front pack that I wear when we are out at flea markets and etc). 

What kind of dog is that?
Is that a Maltese?
Stories about their dogs at the Rainbow Bridge...always touching.
Can I pet her?
She looks like a stuffed animal!
Ooooh, an attack dog!
Is that a puppy? 
How much does she weigh?
How old is she?
Can I hold her?

And lots of racing up to me and sticking their hands in Maisie's face, or putting their face in her face in hopes that Maisie will give them a puppy kiss. And she does. I think it is good socialization for Maisie to meet all kinds of people, and so even though I am not the most gregarious person with strangers, I try. She is so adorable; who am I to deny her admirers? 

I should start charging .50 per puppy kiss. I would be rich!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I got teased a lot this past weekend because of how cutsie Tucker is. Comments about him looking like a girl and how confused he must be and no wonder he has issues. (He's not the friendliest dog with people he doesn't know). They meant it in good fun but it' kind of annoying after a while.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

She looks too cute! 

I get similar comments with Tyler--about him being so white and they'll ask how I keep him so white. Some guy pulled up to my car on a major street while driving the other day to ask how I keep his eyes so white. 

My biggest pet peeve is when people automatically assume he's a she. I mean, hello, doesn't blue shirt mean he's a he?!!! I think people automatically assume that if you have a small dog, it's a girl!


----------



## MarySC (Apr 4, 2014)

When you take her to the malls, what do you carry her in? Do you use a sling or a bag or what?

I'd love to find something more practical then what i currently use.

thanks!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I see here many things I hear everyday.
Many compliments about how cute Cashmere is.
Many people who see Cashmere running and playing with other dogs comment how fast and agile she is - I particulary like those.
Some variations of "Oh look, this lady has a white cat on the leash!"
Yesterday I was asked if I sell her for 100 zł.
Many comments like "What a tiger! Better keep this dangerous dog on the leash!"
Awkward questions about how much did she cost. I'm not comfortable discussing this.
And one question, which I don't understand, pops out quite often: "Does she sleep in the bed with you?". Next is always disbelief when I answer that no, she has her own bed.
Oh, and people are often surprised and want to know if it's REALLY is a girl when they see her lift a leg to pee on the tree. Not that I blame them.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

People always ask if she's a puppy. I have to tell them no, she's 8 years old.

People also ask what breeder she came from, but she was actually from a shelter. Someone didn't want her!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

People ALWAYS assume Pipper is a girl and I don't know why, I guess just because he has a cute face. They also assume he's a puppy. Anyone who sees his name written down always pronounces it wrong. His name is pronounced PIPP - ER but people always pronounce it PIPE - ER


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Here are a few of the things that we hear most often......

1--Hey cutie, what is your name? :HistericalSmiley: I wish I could do a ventriloquist voice. :HistericalSmiley:I usually say, I bet you would be surprised if she answered wouldn't you? :HistericalSmiley:
2--She sure is spoiled isn't she? Ummmm, no....life is good! :wub:
3--What kind of dog is she?
4--Kids ask to pet her. Sorry sweetie she bites. (Of course she doesn't bite, but with her current heart problems it isn't safe with all of the different germs. *Advice from our vet.) 
5--Your dog has a better life than I do. :HistericalSmiley:
6--Where did you get her pretty dress? I make her clothes. 
7--Oh, look at her bow, does she like wearing a bow?


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I LOVE this collection of comments that we all receive. 

Overall, it seems MOST really LOVE and enjoy our babies ! I am especially touched when strangers share their Rainbow Bridge stories.

I can't say I've heard the CAT on a LEASH comment --- YET!

Boys looking stunning is pretty cool to me! Kids petting my fluffs is pretty good for them as long as they are gentle! FLOOR MOP?:blink: :angry:Lady how much??:smmadder:

I do have to add that all of my close friends say "In my next LIFE, we want to come back as one of your dogs." --- hehehe

And now I will BURY the one comment that I DETEST --- which comes from our family members:

"why do you need more then one of the same dog"? :smmadder:

Mary -- We take a dog purse with us (forgot the name of it) -- but almost never use it as they love to walk and if they aren't walking we take turns holding them. My teenage son who used to think hold a little white dog wasn't MACHO --- suddenly is begging me to hold the dog at the mall.......cute girls love to pet them and my silly son has a huge GRIM whenever these girls ask to pet the dog :w00t:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

MalteseObsessed said:


> I LOVE this collection of comments that we all receive.
> 
> Overall, it seems MOST really LOVE and enjoy our babies ! I am especially touched when strangers share their Rainbow Bridge stories.
> 
> ...



Hihii  this made me LOL  Our pups really are ´chick magnets´ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I've been offered money for Mia as well. Like that would ever happen!!! *

*Even though I paid nothing for Mia, I don't like to that question either. Nobody's business!!*

*I have to watch people who want to put their faces in hers because she will snap. She doesn't like that. It took her forever to get used to me doing it and now I'm pretty much the only one who can. Also, she isn't really good with little kids....so I don't know what to say when they ask to pet her. If I'm holding her I let them, but I hold her head... She's much better, but I'd rather be safe than sorry. *


----------

